# ##### WRUW Citizen - January 2022 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Celebrating the New Year with a nearly 50 y.o. watch. 

My best wishes to all of you!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1984 800m citizen diver for the first day of 2022 for me.🤩


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This 2-tone Citizen automatic for the new year!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0104-51E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Col123 (Jan 1, 2022)

BZ1035-09E


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Arrived just yesterday. Perfect timing for New Year's Day.









Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Blue Orca😊


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Bought back in late 2009 and I just replaced the battery for the first time.....12 years ain't bad at all.  (AT0270-00)
















-Shawn


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Happy New Year 2022 ! 
May all and your Citizen in good running health~ 










Best wishes to all in this new year...


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

This one!


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Late to the party but happy new year everyone! 

Yesterday's Promaster MX..


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Blue and white. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## picknmix (Dec 7, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone! Last day of wearing my Christmas jumper I think. ProMaster BN0118-04E


----------



## Rile (Nov 5, 2017)

... and another one.
On Colareb Venezia.









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Col123 (Jan 1, 2022)

CC3005-85E


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

First Citizen this year, BU0020.


----------



## Col123 (Jan 1, 2022)

BN0205 -10L


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)

Seen a lot of action and only losing a bit of paint on the bezel. Tough as nails.


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

This one has been neglected lately, but trying it out on a watch steward strap.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Out snowshoeing at 10°









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Evening change to the Citizen AT0200-05E Chandler on a NATO strap. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Out and about with the bn2024-05e's


----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC7014-82E


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

hello my fellow citizens


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Col123 (Jan 1, 2022)

BN0100-51E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker EcoZilla on Bracelet!? Does anyone realize how rare these are? Also, the most comfortable way the wear an EcoZilla. Bravo


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp3020-56e 😁


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)

CB0010-02e today


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrist 2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC5005-68Z


----------



## geosta (Aug 15, 2012)

New baby has arrived


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen automatic for field watch Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Grand Complications on original croc strap









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium...Titanic.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

Again today (still in the honeymoon phase ;-) )


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16335141
> 
> JW0104-51E


My new one this week says “Hi”


----------



## Willmunny (Dec 1, 2021)

Just picked up this eco-drive chronograph. It looks great, and the dial and braclet are well made. I like it better than a couple lower tier swiss automatics in my collection.


----------



## cmac3317 (Aug 21, 2019)

Promaster Tough, like most days


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BY0120-54E


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Piloting with Eco-drive today...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## Micindev (May 10, 2020)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Grand Classic with that beautiful 9010 movement


----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)

Just picked up my CB0171-11L from the post office. Got it from fellow member Ziptie. Awesome watch!


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

AdrianS said:


> Just picked up my CB0171-11L from the post office. Got it from fellow member Ziptie. Awesome watch!


And I sold that because I sidegraded to the CB0170-14L I bought from member @saint-lnd! It's my daily driver, I wear it around 5 days per week. Here on a Hirsch Liberty leather strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

C028 aqualand tonight 🙂


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

The very, very hard to find black Citizen 800m this morning😁 have a fantastic Sunday all🙂


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Lepdiggums said:


> The very, very hard to find black Citizen 800m this morning😁 have a fantastic Sunday all🙂
> View attachment 16367945


Very cool


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Dxnnis said:


> Very cool


Thanks Dxnnis😁👍 just found his 800m brother the other day too, a good show and tell coming soon😉


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Lepdiggums said:


> Thanks Dxnnis😁👍 just found his 800m brother the other day too, a good show and tell coming soon😉


Look forward to seeing it 😀


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Dxnnis said:


> Look forward to seeing it 😀


Its a few weeks away hopefully, I have my fingers crossed 🤗


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CA7040-85E


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

1973 Citizen Automatic, Ref. 6501-652794-Y, 21 Jewels


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp3020-05e on Promaster rubber 😁


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1984 300m walter wolf 😁


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Top titanium diver


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Cosmotron


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BY0140-57E


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

94'


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)

Thinking of putting the Promaster Tough on a leather strap. What do you guys think? Has anyone tried to dress it up? 🤔


----------



## Gatto (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Rile (Nov 5, 2017)

AdrianS said:


> Thinking of putting the Promaster Tough on a leather strap. What do you guys think? Has anyone tried to dress it up?
> 
> View attachment 16375932


Works on my Ray Mears so I think you can pull it off 









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johant (Jun 12, 2011)

I am not the biggest one of GMT watches, but the Nighthawk somehow works for me (probably because I like the clever GMT hand implementation).


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Rile said:


> Works on my Ray Mears so I think you can pull it off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good for sure


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC7005-16F


----------



## FT-QL (12 mo ago)

90's Citizen 3530-351258 TA


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

2300


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

28 today 🙂


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Just took this one for a trail ride. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Latest addition briefly on tonight as it's still in need of a lot more light to fully charge


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Has been my daily beater for 6 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## distinguish1906 (Mar 23, 2020)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16380391
> View attachment 16380392
> 
> CC7005-16F


Loving the complications on this one. Nice piece!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Promaster Whale Watcher


----------



## FT-QL (12 mo ago)

NY2300 !


----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what model is this?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@FT-QL Welcome to the forum Awesome watch and photo


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8154-82L


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Snowshoeing in single digits (F°) today!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tom V. (Feb 9, 2006)

Kilovolt said:


> Celebrating the New Year with a nearly 50 y.o. watch.
> 
> My best wishes to all of you!
> 
> ...


This one. Helping me support Team USA Got it about a year ago and wasn’t sure how much I really liked it. Finally Found a grey strap that I think makes the watch. Becoming more enamored during this adventure
Tom V. PS. Sorry for pitiful picture.


----------



## prov3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Enjoying this Citizen today! I haven't had it in the rotation in a while. Have a great day!


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)

CA0020-05E


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen ProMaster Skyhawk*

*


  




*


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! I woke wearing this GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Cosmotron


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Something a bit different


----------



## apac1119 (Jan 10, 2011)

Its a beaut and beast..my Citizen Parawater Auto Dater.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrist 2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

E610-T008585


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

Retro today


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Eyeshield25 said:


> Something a bit different
> View attachment 16394043


Absolute work of art Bravo!!


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

NB1050


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! I woke wearing this Titanium GPS Navihawk CC9020-54E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Is it still January? F990 Titanium Skyhawk CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Pimpmaster diver a few days back..


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


>


Noc, this is sweeet!! Model please?


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

WinkyDinkyDog said:


> Noc, this is sweeet!! Model please?


Sure mate! Asian model NH8390-20H with pedestrian 8200. BTW, strap isn't original. It's Fluco Gray Velour.


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sure mate! Asian model NH8390-20H with pedestrian 8200. BTW, strap isn't original. It's Fluco Gray Velour.


Awesome, thanks Sir Noc!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy New Moon! F100 CC2004-08E (#478-500)


----------



## AdrianS (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2994


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Micindev (May 10, 2020)

View attachment 16442450


----------



## Ninjatrader (11 mo ago)

FerrisAus said:


> View attachment 16350138


I’m new to Watchuseek and found your Post. Forgive me, I do not know the protocol. Please advise on how I go about purchasing your Citizen? I’m located in the USA


----------

